# Steve Sir transfers to Northern Arizona



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Steve Sir transfers to Northern Arizona*

Playing or not, bench-warmer SDSU's spark (1-16-04).
http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports/aztecs/20040116-9999_1s16azhoops.html

_Steve Sir, the sophomore wing who left the program at the end of the semester, will continue his career at Northern Arizona. The Big Sky Conference school recruited Sir out of high school._

San Diego State University profile.
http://goaztecs.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/sir_steve00.html

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recrui...cfm?recruit_id=956&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

_Transfered mid-year soph season 2003-04. Ave 5.5 pts in 30 games as frosh. Suffered off-season hernia surgery after frosh year and then injured groin before soph season._


Steve Sir:


----------

